# Mystery Tarantula



## Satellite Rob (Jun 2, 2009)

It came in a shipment of 500 T. Blondi's.It is one of the most aggressive T's 
i've ever seen.It makes Cobalt blues or Skeletons look like a kitten.I think it's 
Acanthoscuria Fracta.It's only about 5" and it's a large juvi at the moment. 
But it's got alot growing left to go.Anybody have any other ideas of what it 
might be.This T is demonic.It will strick at anything that moves.If you pick up 
her container or even  way your hand at it from 3 feet away.It will strick first
and then get in a defence pose for 15 minutes.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Philth (Jun 3, 2009)

Reminds me alot of Acanthoscurria fracta

Later, Tom


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 3, 2009)

It's pretty, whatever it is.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 3, 2009)

500 blondi's?!?!  I'd like to see a photo of that!  That'd sure be a sight to see.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> 500 blondi's?!?!  I'd like to see a photo of that!  That'd sure be a sight to see.


Yeah a sad sight


----------



## bliss (Jun 3, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It's pretty, whatever it is.


ditto that.  i wouldn't mind having one.  

dan


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 3, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Yeah a sad sight


why?  are they all wc?


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 3, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Yeah a sad sight


Ya know.


I would like to know how much the people who collected them got paid, versus how much they were purchased for from the collectors, versus any other hands they touch in between, versus how much they will sell at wholesale, versus how much they will sell at retail. 
What a process.

Yes Hokie, they are WC.


OT: That is a _very_ pretty tarantula.


----------



## bliss (Jun 3, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> why?  are they all wc?


yes.  

getting 500 blondi's that are subadult/adult size as CB... i couldn't imagine that happening. 

dan


----------



## Philth (Jun 3, 2009)

> I would like to know how much the people who collected them got paid, versus how much they were purchased for from the collectors, versus any other hands they touch in between, versus how much they will sell at wholesale, versus how much they will sell at retail.
> What a process.


And how many died in the process.  Or is 500 whats left 

Later, Tom


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

I've only seen A. Fracta once or twice in yhe last 20 plus years.But once you 
see one you will never forget it.Because of how aggressive it is.Thay will 
grow to about 8-1/2" and thay don't kick hairs.I should say this one don't 
don't hairs.It's too busy tring to bite.But it is a good looking spider. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 3, 2009)

Philth said:


> And how many died in the process.  Or is 500 whats left
> 
> Later, Tom


Dam, I didn't even think of that. I imagine quite a few perished along the way.


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Wc*

^^that's HORRIBLE!  perhaps i'm naive, but how much area would you have to disturb to even FIND 500?  and all the other points mentioned above!?!     

is there a major effort to stop this?  or at least, not supporting sellers who purchase wc?  am i way off base here?

and the op just casually mentions this in his post?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 3, 2009)

At one point and time, everything that is in our hobby was wc.

I am in no way vouching for Rob, but I believe I read one of his other posts explaining that not all of his stuff is wc, and that somethingl like 60% is cb, but I could be wrong. It's getting late, I'm tired and I don't feel like looking back on his posts, I have to be up in 5 hrs.

btw Rob, what is "strick"?


----------



## Philth (Jun 3, 2009)

*A. fracta*

Hers a male I had years ago, indeed a rare spider in the hobby.
indoors w/flash






outside natural sunlight






Matured and never saw this sp. again....






Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Jun 3, 2009)

> At one point and time, everything that is in our hobby was wc.


True, but some common sp. we have in the hobby started from only a few WC animals and are all related.  The only way to stop over collecting is to not buy WC.  Although much like puppy mills , that will never happen.

Now get some sleep 

later, Tom


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 3, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> At one point and time, everything that is in our hobby was wc.


yes, i understand that, and i do feel quite ambivalent/guilty at times for feeling as though i have contributed to this on some level; however, mining 500 at once is very different from sampling in order to propagate and preserve the species elsewhere.  i'm not trying to absolve myself of any wrongdoing, but 500+ just seems so extreme and harmful on so many levels.


----------



## Trav (Jun 3, 2009)

What is the sponge for in the photos?
I recall Satellite Rob saying his camera was broke and that was the reason he doesn't have photos of all the T's he is always posting about.
So now that you have a camera again how about showing us some photos of the 500 T .Blondi's or the 500 A. Avic's, or the 320 Adult Brachy's you have in your collection?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Thay were not mine.Thay belong to a large importer.I went there to pick out  100 spiders for a dealer friend of mine.It's someone you all know.Thay just 
unpacked the T. Blondi's on monday and the hair was still everywhere.So i'll 
be scraching for the next 3 days.I always complain about the hair.But I still 
go back 2 or 3 times a month.So I guess it's not that bad.I work there when 
I was younger.In the early to mid 1990's.To me seeing 500 T Blondi's is just 
another day.Well guys have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> 500+ just seems so extreme and harmful on so many levels.


how many G.rosea females you think get exported from Chili every year?Wouldnt be surprised if it was like 50,000+


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 3, 2009)

syndicate said:


> how many G.rosea females you think get exported from Chili every year?Wouldnt be surprised if it was like 50,000+


wow, i had no idea of the magnitude.  that is very unfortunate


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Trav, 
I just got my camera  back from being repaired.They use wet sponge to 
water the T's.When thay set up new inports every T get a wet sponge so 
thay can drink. 

PS:What do you think of the pictures.Thay were the first pictures i've 
taken since I got it back from repair. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Trav (Jun 3, 2009)

The pictures are very nice. Now you should take some of your more rare brachypelma's. I like brachy's and you say you have alot of them.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Trav, 
You want to know why I don't show more pictures it's because every time 
I do.I get trashed.So far in this thread there was 1 person that said nice 
bug.Thanks Philth.I got 5 T's today.Theres 1 I never seen before.While I was 
picking out 50 - 5" to 6" E. Murinus(Skeleton's).I always feed them and only 
take what eats.While feeding them I found a skeleton that looks like a P. 
Metallica when it raises to her defence stance.The top is normal.But the 
underside of it's legs was every bit as blue as a P. Metallica.The only reason 
my collection is what it is today.Is because of this importer.I have 12 T's 
that I still don't know what thay are.After I found the skeleton.I looked at 
a total of 400 or 500 other skeletons.But it was the only one.I would like to share 
some of  these with the board.But every time I do.I get trashed.I don't like imports 
either.But I don't need to hear the same things every post.Because there's 
nothing you or I can do about it.I have an advantage over most collectors. I see tens of thousands of T's a month and if thay don't know what it is.Thay 
save it for me.Most of the time I tell what it is and than it goes on there list. 
But if I don't know what it is.It comes home with me.In a few days i'm going 
to try 1 more post.It will be my new blue skeleton and i'll see how bad I get 
trashed again.Nobody likes to get trashed.Everybody have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Trav (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob you need to learn how to chill out. How does your dealer get such rare Brachypelma when they are banned from export out of Mexico?
I think more people would be happy to see your photos than not.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hay Trav, 
Thay hardly ever get adult Bracy's.The last time thay got adult Brachy's was about 
18 months ago.Thay bought an estate of a collector who died.There about 
45 Brachy's and a total of 300 spiders.I got 14 of them 6-Smithi's,2-Annitha's 
2-Klaasi's,2-Schroederi's,1-albicepes and 1-Baumgarteni.I payed $1,800. and I took the
best them all females.There also was Emilia,Boehmei,Auratum,Albopilosum'Angustum and 
Sabulosum.But I didn't take them.Thay always have 3 or 4 CB Brachy's juvi's of one type 
or another.The smallest thay buy are about 1" to 1-1/2".Thay prefer to buy 
them at 3".Thay never get WC Brachy's. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## spiderfield (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob, that is an awesome looking T!  Whatever it is...another one to add to my growing wish list! :drool:   From your posts it definitely sounds like you have an envious position in adding to your collection.  In my opinion, cherry-picking at its best! :worship:   Do you ever breed and/or post anything out of your collection for sale?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Spiderfield, 
I'm thinking of putting it up for sale or trade.I would consider any T's,pedes 
or money.If you like this one?Just wait a couple of days for the next one.It's 
amazing.This one is Acanthoscurria Fracta.Spiderfield thanks for the post and 
have a great day. 

PS:I only wholesale my spiderlings.Unless there really rare.

Satellite Rob


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Trav,
> Because there's
> nothing you or I can do about it.


I have to disagree.  The simple answer is to not purchase wc from dealers who mass export, especially those doing so illegally.  It's (largely) a matter of supply and demand.  

Would it affect your ability to collect some rare and less well-described species?  Perhaps.  But the demand created (knowingly or unknowingly) for wc spiders is doing the hobby a true disservice.  

I'm not trying to blast you or make you a scapegoat, I just think it is important for all T owners to consider their own impact on the hobby.  I was quite taken aback by your casual reference to a shipment of 500 blondis, and it suggests, if nothing else, that you have become desensitized to the gravity of this issue. 



Disclaimer:  I am speaking as a person who is relatively new to the hobby, and I believe there needs to be more information available to the public (beyond the world of AB) about the dangers of wc.  How this would be accomplished, I'm not sure.  I would venture to guess that most who are also new are unaware of this, and how their support of pet stores, for example (how I'd imagine many get their start), is contributing to the problem.  I certainly was not aware that my Rosie was likely wc, as I adopted her from someone who could no longer care for her, and I accept responsibility for contributing to the issue.


----------



## bliss (Jun 3, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> I have to disagree.  The simple answer is to not purchase wc from dealers who mass export, especially those doing so illegally.  It's (largely) a matter of supply and demand.
> 
> Would it affect your ability to collect some rare and less well-described species?  Perhaps.  But the demand created (knowingly or unknowingly) for wc spiders is doing the hobby a true disservice.
> 
> ...




Here's an easier answer.   

Instead of blocking out the Importer, buy bulk WC specimens from him/her.  Use them in a collective effort for CB spiderlings, a.k.a., a huge breeding project.   You might be buying WC tarantulas, but if you can become successful with breeding them then i think that would be the most helpful thing to do.   

besides, if you are talking about T. blondi, it's extremely hard to successfully breed them, and even then, there aren't that many viable offspring produced. 

T blondi has nothing on G rosea in terms of WC collecting.  One dealer i have talked to said the number of rosea that are collected from the wild and exported from chile every year is 200,000+.    I can't really verify this as being true, only what i was told.. so keep that in mind.   

dan


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi HokiePokie727, 
The only problem with that is that the demand for these imports keeps going 
up and the supply keeps going down.This place does everything by the book. 
As long as thay obay the law.Theres nothing we can do about it.I didn't 
make this thread to have a debate about importing and exporting.I just want
the show the members a spider rarely seem by anybody.A truly rare T. 
Remember I didn't import these spiders.HokiePokis727 it's been a pleasure 
reading your posts and have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Dan, 
Your point is well taken.Until importing is a thing of the past.We should be 
trying to obtain as many different species as possibly.So we can have breeding stock 
for many generations to come.Dan thanks for your post and have a great day. 
Now lets talk about bugs. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Redapache (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Rob would it be possible to see a photo of this odd ball Skeleton you have, and also those Fracta are awesome to bad there are not more in the hobby.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> It came in a shipment of 500 T. Blondi's.It is one of the most aggressive T's
> i've ever seen.It makes Cobalt blues or Skeletons look like a kitten.I think it's
> Acanthoscuria Fracta.It's only about 5" and it's a large juvi at the moment.
> But it's got alot growing left to go.Anybody have any other ideas of what it
> ...


:drool: oooh!....................me want


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Redapache, 
I'll be taking some pictures tonight and I will be making a new thread for it in 
the next couple of days.I hope the pictures will show the blue underside as 
rich and blue as it really is.I'm still going to give this thread a couple more 
days.Because I would have remove the A. Fracta pictures to make the next 
thread.Redapache watch for the next thread and have a great day.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I'm still going to give this thread a couple more
> days.Because I would have remove the A. Fracta pictures to make the next
> thread.


Why would you remove the pics? :?


----------



## Redapache (Jun 3, 2009)

Will do Rob defidently looking forward to it...


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Pete, 
Are you on vacation or are sick.I went by U.R. and you were not there.I was 
going to bring this T's to show you.This T is the most aggressive T I have ever seen. 
I've been calling it the Devil T or the Demon T.Email me and let me know 
when your going back to work.This way you can see it.Always a pleasure. 
Have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Endagr8, 
The Board only allows 1000 KB for pictures and at 800 KB already.So either I leave these 
pictures alone or I erace them to make a new thread.Maybe one day will the board will 
expand it.This way it could hold more pictures.Endagr8 thanks for taking the time to post. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## seanbond (Jun 3, 2009)

r u selling that t??


----------



## 4tec84 (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Endagr8,
> The Board only allows 1000 KB for pictures and at 800 KB already.So either I leave these
> pictures alone or I erace them to make a new thread.Maybe one day will the board will
> expand it.This way it could hold more pictures.Endagr8 thanks for taking the time to post.
> ...


You can use places like photobucket or imageshack to host your pictures.  Its free and you can have big pictures uploaded.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi seanbond, 
I'm considering all trade or money offers.Trades must be T's or pedes.I would 
rather trade for it.But if the money is right.I have 3 offers already.When I 
decide I will let the members know.PM me if you want to make a offer. 
Because this is not a FS or FT thread.Have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## beetleman (Jun 3, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Pete,
> Are you on vacation or are sick.I went by U.R. and you were not there.I was
> going to bring this T's to show you.This T is the most aggressive T I have ever seen.
> I've been calling it the Devil T or the Demon T.Email me and let me know
> ...


ive been on jury duty all week,i'll be back on sunday,back to normal again. hmm yeah that spider is awesome,like i said..............ME WANT!!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Pete, 
I been to jury duty twice and never was picked.Well I stop by on sunday.
I hope the week goes by fast and have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Rob,
Sorry If I de-railed your thread here.Would like to see some photos of this blue spider you found tho!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi syndicate, 
Thay will be posted in a few day.I just have to give this thread a couple 
days before I erace some pictures.I have to make room for new pictures.You 
didn't derail my thread.At least your talking about T's.Thanks for your post. 
The T is a large skeleton with a vivid blue underside. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome spider Rob! I sure wish you luck in finding a mate for it in the future.


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope there who ever gets it can arrange to breed this species. There are very few tarantulas that look as nice as that. And Rob, if you become an arachnosupporter you get a ton of picture space.


John


----------



## Dave (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Satellite Rob
This is a bit off subject, but do you/did you work for Ryan and work with Pete?
(I guess if that makes any sense to you, then you did!) Just trying to keep your business your business. I think I met you a while back.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi John, 
Thats something I didn't know.How do you become arachnosupporter.I was 
told by the guy who works the spider room.That he had 1 other A. Fracta 
and that was about 18 months earlier.But he's on the watch for them now.So  
anything is possibly.This T is so vicious.That I can't get close enough to sex 
it.I don't know how thay survive in the wild.She will start striking at a cricket 
when it's 6" away.I hope she will molt soon.If I can get a molt.I can at least 
find out what sex it is.I'm hopimg there like cobalts.Thay are ever aggressive. 
But when it come to breeding thay are easy.Rarely a cobalts show any 
aggression when it comes to breeding.It's usually text book breeding.I still 
think when I set her up right and she burrows in.She will calm down.The best 
thing about this this T.She has not kicked 1 hair since I got her.She still looks 
perfect.John it's been a pleasure posting you and have a great day.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Dave, 
I've known Ryan since the day he opened B.O.S.I have my on business for 
more then 25 years.I never worked for Ryan.But I visit Pete and Ryan once or 
twice a week.There just good friends.But I spend some time there.So we 
could have met there.I usually go there on thursdays and sundays about 
5:00 pm.If your around stop in.I always like to meet new spider people.Dave 
if you have any other questions post,PM,or email and have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Sukai94 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rob,

That is one gorgeous T! I would say if you put it up for sale let me know but I don't think I could afford that pretty thing.

I am sure I am not the only one here who would like more pictures and maybe a video  

-Jamie


----------



## Dave (Jun 4, 2009)

Rob,
Thanks for the answer! Are you bringing in the "devil T" to Ryan's on Sunday at 5? If so I'd love to meet you, see the T, visit Ryan and Pete, buy some roaches, and generally have a great time all in one shot! Let me know. 
-Dave


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 4, 2009)

aww man wheres the pic now?


----------



## barabootom (Jun 4, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> Ya know.
> 
> 
> I would like to know how much the people who collected them got paid, versus how much they were purchased for from the collectors, versus any other hands they touch in between, versus how much they will sell at wholesale, versus how much they will sell at retail.
> ...



The collectors probably got almost nothing.  25 years ago I imported a bunch of P fortis from Columbia.  I paid $5 ea, the exporter paid 25 cents each to locals.  Of course it's been 25 years but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Members, 
I'm sorry to say.I won't be making any more Tarantula Announcement 
Threads.I was told tonight by 1 of the moderators that my posts won't 
advance by making these threads.I recieved 3 points in my last 5 threads 
for nonsense reasons.Like invalid post/reply or off topic.Thay will penalize you 
points for making a Tarantula Annoucnement.But thay won't give you credit for making 
a post.To increase your ranking peon to squire.The funny thing about it my 
ranking went up and so did my post count.Thats incredable since I was told that these the threads won't do that.Well members I will probably get 
another couple of points for this.But something had to be said.Thankyou 
members. 


Hi Dave, 
I will be there on sunday and I will have the Devil T with me.Have a great 
weekend and maybe i'll see you on sunday.


Hi BCscorp, 
I'm sorry those pictures prabably won't be posted.Thanks for your post.

Hi Barabootom, 
Thank you for your post.I think the money should be split up a little more 
evenly and the collectors should get a better cut.But that just me.Have a 
great weekend. 

To all members.I was going to remove the pictures and close the thread. 
But I don't want to penalize the members like I was.Thanks again for all 
your post and have a great weekend.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna be honest here.  I have no idea what on earth you are talking about Rob.  Who flippin cares about post counts and ranks.  All people here care about are the tales you tell about.  No one is really here to bash you, people are just quick to the draw because so much of what you post about doesn't seem plausible.  I for one was a little hesitant to believe you at first but it seems like the more you post and the more information you give, only earns you more credibility in the end. I don't know why you would stop posting...just because it's an announcement and doesn't count towards your rank doesn't mean you can't post the pictures in the tarantula questions and discussion section.  People want to know about these unknown species you are talking about, and backing out from posting pictures of them only weakens your credibility.  People want to see this fabled "blue skeleton".  I"m sure people would like to see what other goodies you have, but I guess since your post count wont go up you wont post it?  Not everything has to be an announcement, you know...


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 5, 2009)

Hay Protectyaaaneck, 
This has nothing to do with any of the members.This nothing to do with 
pictures.I'm just tired of making threads and then be penalized with points 
for it.For such stupid things like off topic.Thats starts because a member 
asks an off topic question and then I answer him.Then if you repost a For 
Sale post 2 minutes early or the cardinal sin of not starting your thread with
FS.It's almost always the same guy.I have have 1 question to you and all 
members.Do you get credited for a post if you make a thread.I spend hours a 
day answering everybody who makes a post on my thread.If a member takes 
the time to make a post.I will always take the time to answer.Maybe i'm just 
tired of always being wrong when it comes to the Moderators.Today I let 2 
members of the board see the blue skeleton and I have plans to show it to a couple more members this weekend.Maybe thay will make a post about it.But i'm done making 
announcements.I was a much happier T man before I joined Arachnoboards. 
All the members are great.It's other parts of the Board I don't like.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Draiman (Jun 5, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hay Protectyaaaneck,
> This has nothing to do with any of the members.This nothing to do with
> pictures.I'm just tired of making threads and then be penalized with points
> for it.For such stupid things like off topic.Thats starts because a member
> ...


I'm not sure why you have to post in the Announcements section when you've got:

Tarantula Questions & Discussions

Tarantula Pictures

:?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 5, 2009)

Hay Draiman, 
I'm still fairly new to the boards.So really don't know all the ins and outs.It 
just seems to get more play than than other then the other sections.Thanks 
Draiman you always seem to have some good advice. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm confused, your worried about your post count going up?  It cannot go down, so what are you worried about?  What are these points you speak of?  I have yet to get any or have any taken away from me since I became a member of the board.  So what gives?  

Your post count will not go up if you post in off topic sections like the tarantula announcement section or the watering hole.  Who cares about post counts anyways.  It's just a number and doesn't mean anything.  It's not like you become a tarantula god when you hit a certain #.  

As far as the pictures go, you will have a much easier time just registering for a photobucket account and uploading your pics there.  Then you wont have to worry about the limits here on AB.  


I'm sorry if I came accross negative in any way.  It's just really frustrating when someone shows you a pic of something awesome, then tells you he has something even more awesome but won't post a pic of it.  I mean come on, how mean is that?  You are just leaving everyone hanging.  I'm sure alot more members would be more accepting of you here if you backed up your stories as well.  It's nice to see a picture here and there but I mean you talk a very big game.  It's natural for people to doubt you because of this.  But a few simple pictures will clear everything up.  

Lately though, like I said, I've been believing your stuff more and more.  

-Jason


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 6, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Trav,
> You want to know why I don't show more pictures it's because every time
> I do.I get trashed.So far in this thread there was 1 person that said nice
> bug.Thanks Philth.I got 5 T's today.Theres 1 I never seen before.While I was
> ...


Hey Rob,

Man I remember that day "WOW" I have never seen a  E. Murinus like ever she was a very unique specimen........I would have grabed that one myself. The color on that one I have never seen before.

It's crazy outta all those skeletons that one stood out the most.

Have a great weekend Rob talk to ya later buddy.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's see a pic?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jun 6, 2009)

Im sure he will post a pic asap........


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Rob
I'll most likely be there on Sunday at 5. See you then!
I'll see you too, Pete! (If you're reading this lol )


----------



## Dave (Jun 7, 2009)

Rob-
It was nice meeting you. The A. fracta was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 7, 2009)

Dave, did you get a chance to look at the blue skeleton?


----------



## Dave (Jun 8, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Dave, did you get a chance to look at the blue skeleton?


Negative, Rob only brought the fracta.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 8, 2009)

HokiePokie727 said:


> ^^that's HORRIBLE!  perhaps i'm naive, but how much area would you have to disturb to even FIND 500?  and all the other points mentioned above!?!
> 
> is there a major effort to stop this?  or at least, not supporting sellers who purchase wc?  am i way off base here?
> 
> and the op just casually mentions this in his post?


The best thing for people to do to stop this kind of thing is not purchase from dealers who deal WC stock. Period.

500 T. blondi compared to how many other species that are constantly exported out of their native countries is just a tiny number. The only reason it happens is because there is a demand for it, and money to be made. If the demand goes away, then so will these activities. 

Unfortunately, that will probably never happen.  There is just too many people willing to buy from these people, and these people are greedy and could care less about anything other than making a buck. 

WC stock is good for 1 thing- breeding stock so we can have CB. But in all reality we could have all the CB stock in the world, but it wont matter because so many hobbiest want the larger more impressive specimens, and do not want to take the time for their CB slings to get to that size.


----------



## seanbond (Jun 9, 2009)

pro-life, pro-guns, pro-country, ANTI-OBAMA

hahahaha
thanx for the laugh.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 9, 2009)

Rob, I enjoy seeing your spiders and hearing your stories but the whole "moderators are against me" thing is getting to be a drag.  The rules around here are pretty simple, posting isn't rocket science...follow the rules and you can share all you want.   Your post count has nothing to do with what you can bring to the table for the hobby.

Secondly, if you don't want to get flamed...then you may want to reconsider statements like "I see thousands of spiders, I have the rare stuff...etc."  If you aren't going to back things like these up then you can expect to get flamed.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 9, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> WC stock is good for 1 thing- breeding stock so we can have CB.


This.  I would assume that it's a good idea to import WC once in a while especially on the more rare species to avoid too much inbreeding, as well.  

But those are just my thoughts as a tarantula newbie.

Also, awesome spider, dude.  My bluefang scares the living snot out of me, so something that aggressive is definitely not for me, lol.


----------



## arachyd (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to see the blue-bottomed skeleton too. When you talk about points do you mean infractions?


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Jun 10, 2009)

I like your pics you should show more... regardless if i may or may not agree on transportation of 500 T's it would still be interesting to see.


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 16, 2009)

*A. fracta*

I've had a few A. fracta in the last 10 years. It is one of the most aggressive New World Tarantulas that I've ever kept.

See pics at:

www.flickr.com/photos/14734284@N02/


----------

